# Media Bridge for E60



## aiwapro (Apr 18, 2006)

Does the E60 support the Dice MediaBridge? 

I want something to bring an auxiliary audio input into the vehicle. The Media Bridge does this, and integrates with the vehicles existing buttons and controls, so that would be great. 

I know BMW has an Aux. jack that they can add, but I have read mixed reviews about it filtering the lows, so I'm not really interested in that anymore.


----------



## supra88 (Jul 7, 2006)

It will work on the older bmw only anything with iDrive is not compatible 
dice electronics media bridge


----------



## aiwapro (Apr 18, 2006)

So does it work, or are you saying that it does not?


----------



## aiwapro (Apr 18, 2006)

bump


----------



## supra88 (Jul 7, 2006)

If there is no I-DRIVE yes it will work


----------

